# vektor, skalierbar



## andyw5 (4. Oktober 2004)

moin,

kann mir jemand einen tip geben, wie ich eine tif-datei in eine vektor/skalierbare datei verwandeln kann?
vielen dank im voraus

andy


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
Da gibt es jetzt ein paar Möglichkeiten:
  .
Das Thema ist wahrlich oft diskutiert worden und auch ich habe dazu schon ausführliche Hilfen gegeben.

Viele Grüße


----------

